# Swiss based Xen VPS: Xeon CPU core, 512 MB Ram, 20 GB HDD, 1 TB of bandwidth, Bitcoin accepted - $28



## incloudibly (Nov 24, 2015)

COINSHOST.COM is a Zurich-based web hosting company that provides professional virtual and dedicated server hosting, DDoS protection, colocation and other services.
 


*Highly-available Bitcoin VPS XEN Hypervisor from $28/yearly*


CoinsHost provides Xen hypervisor and OnApp-based Virtual Private Servers that are hosted on a highly available infrastructure and premium multi-homed 10 Gbps network. We offer free and instant VPS deployment, lightning fast NAS storage, 200+ OS templates, free DNS hosting, VNC console and snapshots.


- Free & instant server deployment
- Fast and redundant SAN storage
- No single point of failure solution
- 99.9% uptime SLA guarantee
- XEN and OnApp solutions
- 10 Gbps network connection
- Firewall, VNC console and snapshots
- Multiple OS templates (Arch Linux, CentOS, ClearOS Community,CloudLinux Server, Debian, Elastix, Fedora, Gentoo, openSUSE, Red Hat Enterprise, Scientific Linux, Ubuntu, Windows), DNS hosting, PTR
- DC in Zurich, Switzerland
- Swiss laws on privacy and data protection


Here's a typical node configuration that we use for VPS: 2 х E5645 CPU, 192 GB RAM ECC/REG, storage based on HA SAN, 4 x 10 Gbps network interfaces, Arista network switches with sub-500 nanosecond latency.


TEST IP: 46.28.204.55


*VPS plans **(view all plans at https://coinshost.com/en/vps):*



*VPS-V0*
1 Core(s)
512 MB RAM
20 GB of Storage
1 TB of Bandwidth
10 Gbit/s port
No DDoS Protection
Monthly price: 2.30 USD / 2.16 EUR / 2.34 CHF

*VPS-V1*
1 Core(s)
1024 MB RAM
30 GB of Storage
2 TB of Bandwidth
10 Gbit/s port
No DDoS Protection
Monthly price: 3.83 USD / 3.59 EUR / 3.90 CHF



*VPS-WIN1*
1 Core(s)
1024 MB RAM
30 GB of Storage
2 TB of Bandwidth
10 Gbit/s port
No DDoS Protection
Monthly price: 26.79 USD / 25.16 EUR / 27.30 CHF

*VPS-WIN2*
1 Core(s)
2048 MB RAM
40 GB of Storage
2 TB of Bandwidth
10 Gbit/s port
No DDoS Protection
Monthly price: 30.62 USD /  28.75 EUR / 31.20 CHF


*DDoS Protection*
Protection against DDoS attacks is available for extra charge of 99 CHF per each CPU core.


*24/7 Live Support*
CoinsHost provides 24/7 sales and technical support via live chat (text messages), email and support tickets. Premium 1-hour SLA support. Please feel free to message us: [email protected]


*Payment Methods*
We accept Bitcoin (BTC), Litecoin (LTC) and Nextcoin (NXT) instantly and with no middleman involved. You can also pay for CoinsHost products and services with Bank Wire, PayPal, Credit Cards, WebMoney and Perfect Money. Product prices in Bitcoin, USD and EUR are effective on the day of thread publishing only. Bitcoin price may fluctuate as it depends on its market value. *Current minimum billing cycle period is one year (12 months).*


----------

